# [MAJ et LiveCd] Questions et informations sur les MAL

## Firekans

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je vais bientôt installer Gentoo sur mon pc mais avant de me lancer dans l'aventure j'aurais quelques questions.

Donc Gentoo m'offre un système très léger et personnalisable mais on doit tout configurer et compiler et ma question serait qu'après avoir fini de compiler, configuré etc mon OS est-ce que les Mise à jour sont assez faciles à faire ou encore compiler etc..

Ensuite, le Live CD de gentoo, j'aimerais avoir plus d'info dessus.. J'ai lu que c'était XFCE qui était dessus et qu'on déconseiller d'installer Gentoo à partir du Livecd.

Et une dernière question, en fait j'hésite entre Archlinux et Gentoo mais je sens que les 2 OS sont assez similaires mais qu'en est-il?

Merci d'avance

----------

## gbetous

Lors d'une mise à jour OUI il faut encore compiler et OUI c'est facile. Par contre c'est plus long   :Wink: 

En fait une seule commande suffit, comme par exemple "emerge -auDN wsorld". Cette commande à elle seule télécharge tout ce qu'il faut et compile tout.

Pour le LiveCD moi je l'utilise toujours pour installer le système, je ne vois pas pourquoi on déconseillerais de l'utiliser   :Shocked: 

----------

## Firekans

Ah et donc on ne doit pas faire les MAJ pour chaque programme à part?

Je pourrais avoir des infos sur le Livecd (il fait 700 mo lol) Et Arch?

merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Le nouveau LiveDVD (10.0) va être intéresant, le liveCD 2008.0 n'est pas assez fourni en pilotes matériels, et pour cette raison, on pousse fortement d'utiliser SystemRescueCD (qui est un Live Gentoo).

----------

## geekounet

Tu peux installer depuis n'importe quel LinxCD Linux du moment qu'il supporte ton matos. Mais ce qu'il faut éiter c'est les installeurs graphiques automatiques qui donnent un résultat très bof, sont instables, et ne te permettent pas de comprendre le fonctionnement de Gentoo, parce qu'après tu feras tout à la main, donc vaut mieux commencer direct par ça. Mais pas de panique, il suffit de suivre le manuel pas à pas.  :Wink: 

Et le SystemRescueCD est pas mal du tout.

----------

## Firekans

Merci à vous, et si vous avez déjà testé Archlinux, vous pouvez m'n dire quoi par rapport à Gentoo

Meric encore

----------

## xaviermiller

On est dans un forum Gentoo : veux-tu qu'on soit partiaux ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Firekans

Ben justement tant que je suis ici  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

J'utilise Gentoo et Archlinux et personnellement, j'aime beaucoup les deux. Je dirais que le petit "défaut" de Gentoo est que tout se compile, donc c'est parfois très très long (notamment la compilation de l'environnement graphique, KDE chez moi, ou de OpenOffice, vu que le binaire ne marche pas chez moi...), mais en échange tu as un système léger qui n'installe que ce dont tu as besoin, ce qui a également des avantages.

Sous Archlinux, les installations sont très rapides, pacman (le gestionnaire de packages) est un outil assez impressionnant (beaucoup plus rapide que yum ou apt-get) et le dépôt AUR (maintenu par la communauté je crois) permet d'avoir beaucoup de logiciels disponibles, ce qui est très appréciable. Mais Gentoo est également bien fourni en packages!

Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux systèmes poussent à comprendre la machine, Gentoo peut-être un petit peu plus car il impose même la compilation du noyau, ce qui n'est pas le cas sous Arch je crois. Mais la configuration passe par la console pour les deux. Donc les deux demandent de mettre la main à la pâte.

A l'installation, j'ai trouvé Arch plus simple que Gentoo, mais l'installation de Gentoo est largement faisable, la documentation est très bien faite! J'ai utilisé un CD de Gentoo pour installer et je n'ai eu aucun problème. Jusqu'à présent, j'avais installé Kubuntu et Fedora, assez simples (tout en graphique), et le passage à Gentoo n'a posé aucun problème en suivant la documentation pas à pas donc c'est largement faisable.

Moi je te conseillerais d'essayer les deux, je trouve qu'ils se complètent bien. Arch est peut-être mieux si tu as très peu de RAM, parce que la compilation demande de la mémoire vive. Les deux systèmes sont légers, fonctionnels et stables.

 *Quote:*   

> On est dans un forum Gentoo : veux-tu qu'on soit partiaux ?

 

Tu veux dire que, étant sur un forum Gentoo, tu refuses de parler des autres distributions? Si c'est ça, bravo l'ouverture d'esprit, c'est ce genre de reflexions qui m'a fait fuir Fedora... (taxé de "troll" pour avoir osé demander des renseignements sur d'autres distributions...). On peut utiliser une distribution et reconnaitre des qualités à d'autres...

----------

## freezby

Il voulait juste dire que étant sur un forum Gentoo, Firekans risquait de ne pas (que) d'avis objectifs sur ArchLinux.

Bref, le mieux est de se faire son propre avis en pêchant des infos à droite à gauche  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Il voulait juste dire que étant sur un forum Gentoo, Firekans risquait de ne pas (que) d'avis objectifs sur ArchLinux.
> 
> Bref, le mieux est de se faire son propre avis en pêchant des infos à droite à gauche 

 

Valà. quoi que parfois certains préfèrent *BSD à Gentoo 

----------

## Firekans

Merci beaucoup Kevin57, ton avis m'aide grandement! Ayant une machine pas trop puissante pour compiler longtemps (je veux utiliser KDE et openoffice rapidement lol) je vais tenter Arch mais je ne laisse pas Gentoo de côté! :p

Merci à tous

----------

## Kevin57

Archlinux est un bon choix aussi, juste pour Gentoo, en théorie il existe un binaire de Openoffice (donc très vite installé) qui semble marcher partout, sauf chez moi! Mais essaie Gentoo à l'occasion, ce sera l'occasion d'apprendre pas mal de choses si tu n'es pas encore trop familier du monde Linux.

Je te souhaite donc de bien t'amuser sous Archlinux, et en espérant te voir sous gentoo aussi un jour, au moins pour essayer!  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaby

 *Firekans wrote:*   

> Merci beaucoup Kevin57, ton avis m'aide grandement! Ayant une machine pas trop puissante pour compiler longtemps (je veux utiliser KDE et openoffice rapidement lol) je vais tenter Arch mais je ne laisse pas Gentoo de côté! :p
> 
> Merci à tous

 

Personnellement le temps de compile n'est pas un handicap, je compile 95% du temps en temps masqué donc ca ne me dérange pas du tout. Quand j'ai un besoin urgent, il est rare de compiler pendant 3h, en général j'en ai plus pour quelques 10ene de minutes.

Après tout dépend de ta config c'est sur, moi j'ai un C2D E6600, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit une bête de course actuellement et ça s'en sort vraiment bien.

Je ne connais que Gentoo donc aucun avis sur Arch mais je n'ai pas trouvé de raison de partir voir ailleur.

Gaby

----------

## xaviermiller

Et puis, en mettant PORTAGE_NICENESS à 10 par exemple, la machine reste très réactive, même si le processeur est peu puissant  :Wink: 

----------

